# Another spam PM



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Cliffinzz (Spammer) sent out PM's to several people at 6:20 this morning. You'd think spammers would have better sense than to spam a Mod. LMAO

I banned him almost immediately but I'm unsure how many PM's he got out before I did.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I got it....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i reversed all pm's he sent.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I received it...thanx for the quick catch!


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

I got one too!! O I wish I could Drag people like that with my PoPo!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep, it's all about money.
..and ways to deceitfully get it.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Got it. Thanks steve for catching it. I didn't open it b/c I didn't recognize the name


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> Got it. Thanks steve for catching it. I didn't open it b/c I didn't recognize the name


IBBruin actually cought it......... :nutkick:


:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Steve was still snoozing....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry folks I've been sick as heck (went to ER sick) for the past few days.

taking care of this now. you'll receive no more spam PM's in the future.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> sorry folks I've been sick as heck (went to ER sick) for the past few days.
> 
> taking care of this now. you'll receive no more spam PM's in the future.


we made you a get well card in the admin section. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got it....reversed it back to him. 
......kd5hqf I like your idea about draggin him behind the popo....
I have a better idea though, you hook to one end, I'll put the Brute on the other, and we can play tug-o-war..... LOL!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

dont fell bad , i was still snoozin at that time of the mourning also
buy the way im off for Mardi Gras while the rest of yall are workin today


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

oops, my bad. IBBruin good shot on catching it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I just happened to be the only one awake at that time of the morning. It's all about teamwork!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that what happens when you get older? You can't sleep past 430a?









:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, pretty much. lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Well if you leave the ringer on and have a blackberry you wont sleep anyway! lol
My SPAM folder catches most but man it never fails if I forget to switch it to silent someone hits me with offers or like last night a SPAM PM. Glad you guys caught him and banned him already. Thanks for looking out and still love this site!!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i got it too. i knew something was up when i wasnt even on the computer and it said that.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yea got it too,what a bunch of bull.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

me too. Good catch. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea, I got it also. But, like most of you younger dudes, I was up, checked the forum, and was out the door around 4:30. 

You know, years ago when these sites started getting big, you would not have this type of service from the mods or admins. GOOD JOB GUYS!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This is turning into a full time job! I'd ask for a raise but I guess I'd have to be getting paid in the first place. :34:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

yep i seen them this morning. trying to sell dresses or something like that. IBBruin thats the advantage of being older i guess is that u wake up before anyone else, so its up to u to do it. thanks for what u do:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Those this morning were from a completely different spammer. I banned them and hopefully got rid of all their posts. :saevilw:


----------

